# Pressure pot set up



## Cfishing (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi all,
I'am new to this form.
I just purchased a pressure pot how do you set up the pressure line?
I want to pain my house in the spring any pointers


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Cfishing said:


> Hi all, I'am new to this form. I just purchased a pressure pot how do you set up the pressure line? I want to pain my house in the spring any pointers


Rent a airless


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Cfishing said:


> Hi all,
> I'am new to this form.
> I just purchased a pressure pot how do you set up the pressure line?
> I want to pain my house in the spring any pointers


 
Oden's correct. It'll be better to use an airless for house painiting. However, the conventional pressure pot allows for good control on certain applications. The first thing you would want to do with that 2 gallon set up, is acquire a compressor that can maintain at least 10-12 CFM. It'll be hard to find something like that in a poratable size that isn't gas powered.

Bottom line, pressure pots, like the one you posted, are geared more towards industrial applications.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Cfishing said:


> Hi all,
> I'am new to this form.
> I just purchased a pressure pot how do you set up the pressure line?
> I want to pain my house in the spring any pointers


airless. Unless your spraying super nasty epoxies, or spraying stain and lacquer, that machine won't help, or save you money


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you a painter or home owner?


----------



## Cfishing (Oct 8, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Oden's correct. It'll be better to use an airless for house painiting. However, the conventional pressure pot allows for good control on certain applications. The first thing you would want to do with that 2 gallon set up, is acquire a compressor that can maintain at least 10-12 CFM. It'll be hard to find something like that in a poratable size that isn't gas powered.
> 
> Bottom line, pressure pots, like the one you posted, are geared more towards industrial applications.


I have a 20 gallon air tank. That I use for my air tools


----------



## Cfishing (Oct 8, 2014)

I'am a home owner


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Cfishing said:


> I have a 20 gallon air tank. That I use for my air tools


Before you get directed to the DIY site, check the CFM. I'm guessing your 20 Gal will only get 7 CFM at 50 psi. whatever the case may be, plenty of CFM will keep you from losing pressure while open spraying. Good luck!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

This forum is for professional painters. Please visit DIY Chatroom for helpful hints. This thread is closed. Sorry for any inconvenience. 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------

